# FS



## SuperMiguel (May 29, 2009)

for my backup drive which file system should i use? ext3 or ufs??


----------



## adamk (May 29, 2009)

Well, considering the native filesystem for FreeBSD is UFS and that ext3 is not support (only ext2), do you really expect someone here to answer ext3?  

Adam


----------



## fronclynne (May 29, 2009)

If you are going to be interchanging linux&freebsd-wise, FAT is your simplest&best supported option.


----------



## foo_daemon (May 29, 2009)

Since ext2 is just ext3 without journaling, it's still not a bad option.

I had experienced some severe problems with the ext2fs module in the FreeBSD 6.x era (kernel panics on large file copies), but those issues have been fixed in 7.  I presently use a large ext3 partition for most of my files since my machine dual boots FreeBSD/Gentoo.

However, FreeBSD's fileflags (man chflags) will not transfer to ext2/3, so be aware of that.


----------

